# Herbicide Drift and Gardening



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I am a big supporter of locally produced food, it is how we are going to have to live in the future whether TSHTF or not. It makes good sense, reduces cost, uses less fuel, and will employ the unemployed. Good all around decision.

Their has been a problem that has come to surface that has the potential to have a show stopping effect on that process. It is the unrestricted use of herbicides, some are very nasty and can persistent up to 5 years in the soil. They can even survive the digestive process of animals and be passed through manure making it useless as fertilizer. 

Many local(Parker County Texas)gardeners unknowingly have used locally generated manures, hay, straw... and have had their gardens contaminaed and wound up with a withered and dead plants. I have talked to some people that say anything they plant just dies, most of them live near ranches where cows or horses are grazed. 

My garden was effected last year, and this year. A lady that raises cutting horses bought the land adjacent to mine and started spraying last year.

Last year I chalked the loss of certain portions up to worn out soil but this year I caught the truck spraying to within 10 feet of my garden. The results were disasterous but at least I caught the culpret in the process of spraying.

If you suspect herbicide damage to your greenery, report it to your state agricultureal department. Their are stiff fines and penelties for investigated and confirmed herbicide misuse. AND it is a violation of FEDERAL LAW to use herbicides in violation of labeling. As much as I mistrust the federal government, it can be of some use sometimes.


----------

